# Oh My God I'm Annoyed!



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

So some ass licker has done this to my car and then drove off! just the tiniest of dents - I really dont want to have this filled, anyone got any ideas for me? I'm trying to find a good company to look at it if anyone can help me!

The bit that boils my piss is that they clearly did it and thought uh oh and drove off somewhere else, If only i had caught them!


----------



## NardoTtrs (Oct 7, 2017)

That ding can be repaired without a need to paint....


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Give firms like Chips Away a call ,wont cost too much to fix.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Sore one...Its happened to me a few times. I use Ronnie at Dentdevils.Its amazing how they can get into things with rods of all different shapes and sizes.If the paints not broken a similar company will come to your house and repair it,you will never see it..Shouldnt cost you any more than £100.Hope that helps. Chips away fill and paint. Ive had a bad experience with them when I had a Scirocco..


----------



## MASS1 (Feb 11, 2018)

These panel repair guys are great at what they do. I've had dents taken out of cars before and never been more than £50. That'll be done in 10 - 15 mins I would say. Still extremely annoying when it happens though.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw this video the other day, looks interesting, haven't checked if it is available anywhere.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

m-a-r-k said:


> Saw this video the other day, looks interesting, haven't checked if it is available anywhere.


A good PDR man will have all those and more tools at their disposal. Paint pullers aren't a magic easy fix, often after pulling the dent it needs knocking down which is a fine art to do well.

It takes years of practice to do PDR properly and well. For the cost it's not worth trying yourself (and you can make it unfixable really easily).


----------



## mark_tts (Feb 16, 2011)

if you try it yourself, beware. look what happened to this irish guy:


http://imgur.com/nJTNKZr

 (sorry, i couldn't find a decent link with sound)


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

My sincere condolences my friend. Goods news is that any good shop worth its salt will fix that with no need to repaint. From the photos the paint did not seem to crack. Which is very good.

P.s- wanna talk about blood boiling? Call me when one of your retired neighbours keyes your car (from the fuel tank to the blinker). Just because he/she was annoyed and thought that you are not a resident of that block and therefore you shouldn't be parking here in the first place.

My old apartment was located in a complex where a lot of old/retired people lived. Peoples cars getting damaged was a regular occurrence there (I'm not the only victim it seemed). But you can tell that 90% of the neighbours gave your car a stink eye when they were passing next to it.
Just goes to show that you cant live in a sh&*£t neighbourhood and have a nice car.


----------



## IF1960 (Jun 23, 2017)

Here ya go .......

http://www.autofocus.ca/news-events/new ... val-method

:roll:  8)


----------



## Cale262 (Aug 18, 2017)

This is why all my cars have quality dash cams. Not that it would stop this from happening but at least it would give me a better chance to catch the offender.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

Cheers for the helpful/ funny replies!

Yeah I'm thinking about fitting a dashcam now, at least i'll be able to track down and extract some revenge/ cash for the repair!

I'm going to see how dentdevils quote, I made sure I parked away from everyone, you just cant win!


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Cale262 said:


> This is why all my cars have quality dash cams. Not that it would stop this from happening but at least it would give me a better chance to catch the offender.


Dont dash-cams work when the engine is on, and maybe a few minutes after only?
I cant imagine that they work 24/7 regardless if the car is parked and turned off. That would be a murder for the battery.

Most of these incidents are hit and run while you don't drive your car. So wont the dash cam be pointless for situations like this?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Ronnie at Dentdevils in Glasgow area only charges me £60 a pop so I was over estimating with £100. My wife has a 2000 Z3 that only surfaces in the summer....had it 11 years. The doors etc are really curved. He said beemers are a nitemare, hard to get into door without removing door card,but managed to get every ding out,new one there now. Ive never seen him work but a neighbour said he seen him with lights and umbrellas on car...wife says rods of all different shapes,really thorough..Good luck


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

captainhero17 said:


> Cale262 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why all my cars have quality dash cams. Not that it would stop this from happening but at least it would give me a better chance to catch the offender.
> ...


Lots of them have a parking mode now :wink: You're right about battery usage, you can't use it for extended periods but it won't be an issue for going shopping or whatever.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

phazer said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > Cale262 said:
> ...


Rly? Wow you learn something everyday. Still while I was living in that apartment where my accident happened I would have needed that thing to run 24/7. Not sure that the law of recoding people with out their knowledge is same in every country. I wish I can check the laws for Slovenia in that regard.
Next thing you know the person is suing you for recoding with out consent while they were attempting to vandalise your car. :lol:


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah my brother nailed the driver who left his new Focus RS with a broken headlight and a big dent, using his dashcam footage. That was someone who reversed at speed into his car whilst parked in a Tescos. £1800 of damage, so reported to the Police and footage shown to owner of offending car by the Police... insurance claim was made against her and all settled now. Without the dashcam footage, she'd had got away with it, as of course Tesco washed their hands of it and refused to cooperate in handing over any CCTV they might have. Needless to say, he doesn't shop there anymore. Tesco Great Dunmow, Essex... FYI.


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Mark Pred said:


> Yeah my brother nailed the driver who left his new Focus RS with a broken headlight and a big dent, using his dashcam footage. That was someone who reversed at speed into his car whilst parked in a Tescos. £1800 of damage, so reported to the Police and footage shown to owner of offending car by the Police... insurance claim was made against her and all settled now. Without the dashcam footage, she'd had got away with it, as of course Tesco washed their hands of it and refused to cooperate in handing over any CCTV they might have. Needless to say, he doesn't shop there anymore. Tesco Great Dunmow, Essex... FYI.


Did they prosecute the driver? Failing to stop, remain, report? Tesco's can refuse to hand over CCTV for civil matters citing Data protection but they have to supply it to the Police for criminal matters. I know lots of people only want their car fixed but people need to be prosecuted to stamp out this culture of driving off after hitting parked cars.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

I dislike Tesco too for the same reason. My previous car - Qashqai parked the evening before a holiday got dents and paint off some wazzock who must of opened their door on a scrap looking Ford Ka and deliberately damaged my Nissan. Didn't notice and an early flight meant no chance of checking footage from store when we got back two weeks later. That was at Leatherhead, Surrey.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

thegingerone said:


> Did they prosecute the driver? Failing to stop, remain, report? Tesco's can refuse to hand over CCTV for civil matters citing Data protection but they have to supply it to the Police for criminal matters. I know lots of people only want their car fixed but people need to be prosecuted to stamp out this culture of driving off after hitting parked cars.


Surely you can request the footage under data protetion laws as well?

Anyway - spoke to Boris my local DD guy, he's coming tomorrow to check it out - he was saying that the MK3 doesnt have easily removable door cards so he has to do it another way? He siad it wasnt going to be easy....
That just sounds like its more expensive...

Dash cam next, i'll skin the F*cker who does it again!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Door cards are fairly easily removable, even I did it!

There's a video/pics around somewhere, but basically undo 2 or 3 bolts and prize away the clips. I think I've also seen a diagram of where the clips are located to ensure you pull in the right places.

Had a couple of dings removed on previous cars and watched the guys do it - I found it quite interesting watching them and was good as new when they'd finished.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Gh0sty said:


> Anyway - spoke to Boris my local DD guy, he's coming tomorrow to check it out - he was saying that the MK3 doesn't have easily removable door cards so he has to do it another way? He said it wasn't going to be easy....
> That just sounds like its more expensive...


Was he sucking his teeth at the same time? 
I'd never done a MK3 door card before but found it easy. From someone who does that sort of thing for a living the above comment just seems aimed at invoice inflation.


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I had both door cards removed and replaced on a Saturday morning at Audi.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

OK then shall we have a guess at the price quote?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Should be 80-100, gonna say £380


----------



## dids66 (Feb 7, 2017)

I had Seat Leon before my TT and the next door neighbour backed it to it.He hit it at 12 o'clock on the wheel arch,i took it to chips away and he said where he had hit it was double skin so he couldn't get behind it to pop it out so would need to spray the whole arch. The price he gave me was £260 all in.I ended up not getting it done because i part ex it so i can't say what there works like.


----------



## Gh0sty (Sep 7, 2017)

OK so the guy from sent devils said that where the dent is, it is blocked by a steel support bar, so there's no way of accessing behind it to knock the dent out. he can use one of the machines in that youtube video, but he reckons it will take a few goes to do - the down side is that it may pull the paint off. Being an Ali door, he said filling and painting will be obvious, so it's either -

1) leave as is
2) pay £325 + vat for the glue attempt - if he does pull the paint off they don't charge - if it can't come out it's free as well
3) get a new door £2k

what does everyone reckon? I know there is a strengthening bar in there, but for such a small dent ?

moral of the story to everyone- get a dash cam! and make sure you park somewhere at the end of the car park!

Arrrggghhhhhh


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

It's tiny, I would just leave it. My roof got hit by a stone flying off a truck about 1 week after I got it, used a paint touch up to fix the chip, but there is a small dent there - can't really do anything about it


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Not sure how it is in UK, but in Germany hit and runs are prosecuted extremely tough.
My friend's new Skoda got hit, just before their apartment. They did not see who did it, the culprit took off and damage was quite an ugly dent. No dashcam, the lucky part was however the neighbour who, just by random luck was passing by and took note of the license plate of offending car. That proved to be a lady, who later said...I was in a rush, forgot to leave a note, my husband was not at home, had to put kids in bed, bla bla bla. Not even apologized! 
Now the tricky part: my friends cannot complete the repair yet because the case is ongoing, but the hit-n-run woman got charged with 5-digit fine. After she started begging/stalking them to remove charges, they even agreed and asked police to close the case, but it's not possible: once police takes it - it's a self-winding machine. 
Not really sorry for **** that does damage and escapes.


----------

